# Schecter 2015: some classy stuff



## Zado (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like something gorgeous is coming this way....











and that's nott all,of course.I'll post some other stuff as soon as I'll find other pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

Welp...

I spy a J bass in my future.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 26, 2014)

That 5-banger Jazz is sweet. At first glance, I thought it was a Mike Lull.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> That 5-banger Jazz is sweet. At first glance, I thought it was a Mike Lull.



Oh shit, good point... I have a massive boner for Lull's, and this just makes me want one even more.


----------



## asopala (Nov 28, 2014)

Those are some sick basses. If only Schecter made a few more 6 string basses, I'd go for it. I've only seen a few 6 string jazz basses, and they've always looked sick.


----------



## House74 (Dec 1, 2014)

asopala said:


> Those are some sick basses. If only Schecter made a few more 6 string basses, I'd go for it. I've only seen a few 6 string jazz basses, and they've always looked sick.


 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/283787-nbd-schecter-stiletto-studio-6-a.html

unless you meant 6 stringer JB's in which case my bad lol


----------



## yingmin (Dec 1, 2014)

If I had to choose, I'd much rather see distinct, creative and original than "classy". I just can't get excited about yet more Fender derivatives with only minor tweaks.



asopala said:


> Those are some sick basses. If only Schecter made a few more 6 string basses, I'd go for it. I've only seen a few 6 string jazz basses, and they've always looked sick.



I'd still love to own, or even just have a chance to play, a Fender Steve Bailey.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2014)

Dunno about you but I've been wanting a decently priced 5string 35" J bass for years now.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe I'm weird, but I just don't want a Jazz bass that's not made by Fender.


----------



## Zado (Dec 2, 2014)

You weird!


----------



## FretSpider (Dec 2, 2014)

I have to agree with Yingmin, here. I've tried Lull's, Sadowsky's, and random other higher end J's, and they just don't have the same feel as a Fender. Sure, they're great instruments, I won't argue that. But to me, they just seem to be...missing something.


----------



## yingmin (Dec 2, 2014)

FretSpider said:


> I have to agree with Yingmin, here. I've tried Lull's, Sadowsky's, and random other higher end J's, and they just don't have the same feel as a Fender. Sure, they're great instruments, I won't argue that. But to me, they just seem to be...missing something.



I didn't mean it that way. I just mean that the Jazz bass is Fender's instrument, and I'd rather see what other manufacturers can make on their own rather than what minor tweaks they can make to an existing platform. Schecter have some original designs (or, at least, original ENOUGH), and if I wanted a Schecter, I'd buy one of those, not their barely-altered version of someone else's bass.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2014)

I was going to point out that some people get non-Fender Js because Fenders can be pretty overpriced outside of the US, but then I remembered that Schecters are just as overpriced here in Korea as Fenders, despite actually being _made_ here .

...I'll just sit over here and play my Bacchus .


----------



## Jek_Porkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks pretty sick, good to see some more Fender-esque models from these guys. What are those pickups? QP's?

Its hard to beat a real deal Fender, but those Deleo 51 styled P Basses do have the potential to put out a hell of a growl. Only gripe I had with the one I tried was that it was one heavy summina'bitch. Still I have faith that these could be good quality. I have to ask though, is it just me, or does an MM and P pickup combo seem like it might be a wee bit to much power?


----------



## Zado (Dec 17, 2014)

Stiletto


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2014)

All I need is the 5-string J, and a 5-string and 4-string Stiletto Stealth in my life.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 17, 2014)

I think there are too many fender copies out there already. I'd rather see something...interesting.


----------



## monkeybike (Dec 17, 2014)

I really dig that 4 string stiletto stealth. It would be pimp with a set of neon DR strings on it. Might have to sell my Yamaha pj 4 string.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 18, 2014)

Oooops, got side tracked. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Zado (Dec 18, 2014)

I like protos
Schecter Stiletto Custom 4 Prototype Bass Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm very excited for 2015 Schecter 
Although I'm definitely more of a guitarist than a bassist, these basses are friggin beautiful


----------



## aciek_l (Dec 21, 2014)

Schecter is doing very good job!  And I already decied that I want a bass guitar in 2015.  Fluff also recommended one of Shcecter's basses.


----------



## FretSpider (Dec 21, 2014)

Zado said:


> I like protos
> Schecter Stiletto Custom 4 Prototype Bass Guitar | 6-String.com



Does that thing come in a 6? 

I love Schecter's but I dislike their over use of EMG HZ's. Actually, to be fair, I dislike the over use of HZ's across the board! But this doesn't seem to use them...HZ's are clearly marked on the pickup covers. 

Whatever the case is, this bass is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Oh yeah. That I dig. Make it MiA and I might actually consider buying a Schecter. 

Also, I _just_ watched the epidsode of Parks & Rec that gif is from last night.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 27, 2014)

That P bass looked great at first glance, but then I saw the headstock. 

Ruins the whole thing .


----------



## Zado (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

.... yeah @ The Stiletto Stealths and the Stilleto Vintages (The M/J Stilletos posted above) for being under $500.


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 31, 2014)

I like the white/tortoise

EDIT: it's string through


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

The J and P's look like they're going to be priced around $700 - $800.


----------



## Zado (Dec 31, 2014)

I may start playing bass next year


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 31, 2014)

Zado said:


> Stiletto


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 31, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The J and P's look like they're going to be priced around $700 - $800.



A pretty fair price IF they are built/shipped well. The one I'm interested is active pups (or at least a preamp) the duncan quarter pounder pups, a wilkinson, a graphtech nut and grovers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 31, 2014)

They're MiK, so they better be ....ing built well. 

I've yet to see any problems with the Diamond basses.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 1, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> lI've yet to see any problems with the Diamond basses.



This. The biggest complaint has always been that Schecter's put out some boat-anchors over the years. But build quality and the usual appointments have been (for the most part) very good for the price range they're in. 

Seriously considering that Rob DeLeo sig (Model T). It's one of the few P/J models out there that's got the J pickup in the 70's location. Sort of wish that some of Schecter's J-basses had the bridge pickup in the same spot. It'd be a nice alternative to the 70's reissues or the Geddy Lee model that Fender offers.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 1, 2015)

F1Filter said:


> Seriously considering that Rob DeLeo sig (Model T). It's one of the few P/J models out there that's got the J pickup in the 70's location.


Does any company make a J/P/J? Offhand, I can't remember ever seeing one. 



F1Filter said:


> It'd be a nice alternative to the 70's reissues or the Geddy Lee model that Fender offers.


Honestly, the Geddy is one of my favorite traditional basses currently in production.


----------



## F1Filter (Jan 1, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Does any company make a J/P/J? Offhand, I can't remember ever seeing one.



Stu Hamm's sig model with Fender (Urge/Urge II) had that pickup config. But I haven't see any other company offer that setup since Fender discontinued it. Even Stu's later sig models with Washburn and Warwick dont have that setup. 


Starting to get excited about these new models. I just hope that Schecter isn't going to go cheap on the onboard preamps. Although its an easy upgrade to something a lot quieter. Just hate it when you grab an off the rack bass, plug it in, turn up the treble more than a few clicks and all you hear is line hiss.

EDIT: Just saw on Schecter's site that they'll be using Seymour Duncan's Bass Blackout 2 band pre/eq.


----------

